# Ecran noir de sortie de veille



## jimmy852 (26 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir à tous! Je possède un mac rétina depuis Janvier et je remarque depuis peu un soucis. Voilà, quand mon mac se mets en veille, et que je veux en sortir, l'écran reste noir. Le curseur de la souris est bien là, maniable, mais il faut une dizaine de seconde pour que peut-être, l'image apparait. 
Une solution?

merci!


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Avril 2014)

jimmy852 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous! Je possède un mac rétina depuis Janvier et je remarque depuis peu un soucis. Voilà, quand mon mac se mets en veille, et que je veux en sortir, l'écran reste noir. Le curseur de la souris est bien là, maniable, mais il faut une dizaine de seconde pour que peut-être, l'image apparait.
> Une solution?
> 
> merci!



RAM saturée ? Reste de l'espace sur le DD?


----------



## jimmy852 (27 Avril 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> RAM saturée ? Reste de l'espace sur le DD?



Non du tout j'ai 8GO de RAM, encore jamais saturé et encore 180Go de libre.
Chose étrange, en changeant le délai avant la mise en veille, le problème a disparu pour le moment :l


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Avril 2014)

Ici, après un redémarrage et reset de la PRAM le soucis a disparu.


----------



## jimmy852 (2 Mai 2014)

merci paranormal-wizzzard, mon problème étant réapparu, j'ai testé le reset-PRAM et pour le moment, tout est revenu à la normal!
Je mets le topic résolu, et je vous tiens au courant si jamais le problème réapparait!


----------



## jimmy852 (4 Mai 2014)

Ca me l'a refait aujourd'hui :/


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (4 Mai 2014)

Regarde dans préférences système ---> économiseur d'énergie

S'il est coché, décoche suspendre l'activité des disques durs pour voir...


----------



## ombral26 (4 Mai 2014)

Salut !

J'ai un MBPr depuis novembre, et je constate exactement le même problème depuis environ 3 semaines. Le bug se produit surtout (ce n'est qu'un impression) lorsque l'ordinateur fonctionne sur la batterie. j'ai fait une clean install il y 2 jours, ca allait bien, et le problème est revenu il y a quelques minutes, assez soulant dans la mesure ou on est pas sur que l'image va réapparaitre, tout est noir, même le clavier, le curseur bouge sans problème.

Bref, demain j'appelle Apple

PS : Bien évidemment les différents reset de PRAM et compagnie sont inutiles, j'espère que ce n'est pas hardware, j'avais vraiment pas de soucis pendant mes 6 mois d'utilisation et j'aime beaucoup cette bécane..


----------



## jimmy852 (4 Mai 2014)

paranormal: je tente ça, merci de ton implication 
ombral: oui c'est assez usant, la machine marche exceptionnellement mise à part ce petit problème qui n'est certes pas grand chose, mais qui est bien ch...
Tiens moi au courant si Apple te dit quelque chose, moi aussi cela fait 2/3semaine. Depuis la mise à jour apple en fait.


----------



## ombral26 (17 Mai 2014)

UP

J'ai été patient et je me suis dit qu'une ligne de code du patch 10.9.3 allait résoudre le problème. Que dalle.
J'ai donc appelé Apple hier, selon l'opératrice si après une clean install et les différentes manip le problème persiste, c'est surement matériel. Donc rdv dans deux semaines pour une répa sur Paris.

Je précise que ma machine a seulement 7 mois.


----------



## jimmy852 (21 Mai 2014)

Ok tiens moi au courant.. ma machine a 5mois..


----------



## alexrisin (23 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre exactement le même problème depuis deux jours, c'est-à-dire depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour en 10.9.3. Je pensais d'ailleurs que c'était la mise à jour qui avait entrainé ce problème, mais manifestement ce n'est pas le cas... 

Quelqu'un en sait-il plus sur la cause de ce souci ?


----------



## VoodooVince (11 Juillet 2014)

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis quelque temps sur mon Macbook Pro Retina 15 de début 2014, idem la plupart du temps lorsqu'il est sur batterie...
J'attends de voir ce qu'ils te disent à l'Apple Store avant d'apporter le mien... Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## bilbrigante (13 Juillet 2014)

Idem pour moi sur mon MacBook Pro 13".
Nous attendons ton retour...
Merci d'avance


----------



## jimmy852 (14 Juillet 2014)

Des nouvelles..?


----------



## Macadomia (15 Juillet 2014)

Bon, eh bien moi c'est un MacBook Air début 2014 et j'ai exactement le même problème : écran noir en sortie de veille, souris active pourtant. Je suis sur la version 10.9.4 d'OS X

Je n'ai pas essayé les différents protocoles de PRAM, mais comme ça ne semble pas avoir résolu le problème des autres utilisateurs, je me dis que c'est vain.


----------



## jimmy852 (15 Juillet 2014)

Macadomia a dit:


> Bon, eh bien moi c'est un MacBook Air début 2014 et j'ai exactement le même problème : écran noir en sortie de veille, souris active pourtant. Je suis sur la version 10.9.4 d'OS X
> 
> Je n'ai pas essayé les différents protocoles de PRAM, mais comme ça ne semble pas avoir résolu le problème des autres utilisateurs, je me dis que c'est vain.



Je viens de faire la .4, et le problème est toujours présent...
J'ai un Macbook Pro Rétina début 2014 :/


----------



## bilbrigante (18 Juillet 2014)

Résolu après un redemarage... 

Wait and see...


----------



## polop35 (18 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je possède un MacBook Pro Rétina neuf, depuis 3 semaines. J'ai exactement le même problème d'écran noir en sortie de veille.
Le problème existe depuis le début. Les redémarrages n'y changent strictement rien.
Le phénomène (écran noir avec pointeur apparent) se produit, lorsque l'écran seul se met en veille. Par contre, ça ne se produit pas si la mise en veille est consécutive à une fermeture du capot.
C'est quand même assez curieux ce problème!!!


----------



## bilbrigante (20 Juillet 2014)

Bon...  Ben fausse joie...   de nouveau écran noir en sortie de veille...


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juillet 2014)

Vous avez essayé une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC) et une Réinitialisation de la mémoire NVRAM/PRAM ?


----------



## aveal (31 Juillet 2014)

Salut à tous, 

Même problème sur un MBP Retina acheté en avril 2014, 16 Go Ram, Core i7 2.3 Ghz, sous 10.9.4.

Clean Reinstall, reset P Ram & cie sans succès. J'attend avec impatience les retours de ceux qui auraient contacté Apple


----------



## zeusII (24 Septembre 2014)

Salut ! 

J'ai exactement le même bug, des nouvelles de ceux qui ont contacté Apple ?


----------



## Mabal972 (30 Septembre 2014)

Même problème et ca m'énerve....
MacBook Pro Retina 15" de Décembre 2013

Personne n'a encore trouvé de solution? ni Apple???


----------



## aveal (1 Octobre 2014)

Si la question se posait, je confirme qu'il n'y a pas de changement sous Yosemite ... Toujours ce même problème !

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des news d'Apple ?


----------



## mathieuj (28 Octobre 2014)

Même souci apparemment. J'ai un Macbook pro 13' fin 2013.

J'ai fait les manips citées dans ce topic mais sans succès.

A noter que plutôt d'éteindre l'ordi quand ça se produit, je ferme juste le capot une trentaine de seconde et l'écran réapparaît.

Si quelqu'un a un retour d'Apple...



Edit: A noter que lorsque je suis sur Deezer et que je laisse tourner la musique, l'écran se met bien en veille et se réactive sans problème.


----------



## Yoplé (4 Novembre 2014)

Salut,
J'amène mon grain de sel : j'avais ce problème avec Mavericks mais je me disais qu'avec Yosemite, il disparaitrait. Que nenni. Reset PRAM etc. ne donnent rien. Et c'est parfaitement aléatoire ! Juste une chose, il ne s'agit pas cette fois ci d'un Macbook, mais d'un iMac, late 2009


----------



## JonasL (1 Décembre 2014)

Même problème sur mon MBPR 2014. L'écran se rallume lorsqu'on quitte la session (raccourci clavier).


----------



## KinKin84 (7 Décembre 2014)

Salut,

j'ai le même problème sur mon macbook pro 13 mi-2014,

vraiment pas cool comme problème !


----------



## babar81ced (14 Décembre 2014)

MBPR Late 2013 meme problème en sortie d'écran noir mais c'est aléatoire ! Il me semble que c'est plus fréquent quand j'utilise illustrator


----------



## Mabal972 (18 Janvier 2015)

Personne n'a encore trouvé de solutions???

Merci


----------



## babar81ced (25 Janvier 2015)

Entre ce problème d'ecran noir et les problèmes quotidien de wifi... Je regrette Mavericks !


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2015)

Peut être une correction des bugs dans le 10.10.2…


----------



## emma1089 (27 Janvier 2015)

Idem pour moi
MBP Retina 15" mi-2014. Écran noir sortie de veille aléatoire (mac capot fermé et aucun accessoire branche USB) qui m'oblige à redémarrer 
Et aussi parfois quand il est en veille capot fermé il redémarre tout seul. 
Réinitialisation smc sans succès 
Appel Apple ce we : effacement du disque, réinstaller Yosemite, puis les applis et données. 
Et vlan il plante encore. 
Apple doit me tel je vais leur dire


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2015)

La 10.10.2 est sortie ce soir… A essayer…


----------



## emma1089 (27 Janvier 2015)

L'espoir ..,


----------



## emma1089 (1 Février 2015)

emma1089 a dit:


> L'espoir ..,


je fais suite à mon précédent post


emma1089 a dit:


> Idem pour moi
> MBP Retina 15" mi-2014. Écran noir sortie de veille aléatoire (mac capot fermé et aucun accessoire branche USB) qui m'oblige à redémarrer
> Et aussi parfois quand il est en veille capot fermé il redémarre tout seul.
> Réinitialisation smc sans succès
> ...


----------



## emma1089 (1 Février 2015)

je me suis planté dans mes manip pour poster , oups
donc je voulais dire : Apple Care déclare forfait pour l'assistance tel, il faut aller au Genius Bar
Par contre, et depuis mon dernier bug, j'ai désactivé l'option "suspendre dès que possible l'activité des DD", et je suis passé à 10.10.2
En l'espace de 5 j, pas de plantage à signaler, je croise les doigts
mais je vais quand même honorer mon rendez-vous à l'apple store et leur montrer le rapport de plantage


----------



## emma1089 (6 Février 2015)

Changement carte mère par Apple


----------



## emma1089 (18 Février 2015)

MBP récupéré ce jour après 15j de réparation 
Apple ne veut pas entendre parler d'une prolongation de la garantie
Et en plus mes trousseaux ont disparu alors que mes données sont intactes


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2015)

emma1089 a dit:


> MBP récupéré ce jour après 15j de réparation
> Apple ne veut pas entendre parler d'une prolongation de la garantie


*Quelle en est la durée ?*
*Durée variable*
De 6 mois à 1 ou 2 ans ou même plus.

*Prolongation en cas d'immobilisation du bien*
En cas de remise en état d'un bien couvert par la garantie commerciale, toute période d'immobilisation du bien d'au moins 7 jours par le professionnel s'ajoute à la durée de la garantie restant à courir.

Dans cette situation, vous pouvez demander la prolongation de votre garantie au professionnel concerné.



Source : http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/particuliers/F11093.xhtml


----------



## emma1089 (19 Février 2015)

Bonjour Sly54
Oui j'ai vu cet article...dont Apple ne veut pas entendre parler
Ils doivent me rappeler


----------



## naudar35 (25 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir,

Je déterre ce vieux topic car je rencontre ce problème et qu'il est pénible.

J'ai testé les différentes astuces glanées ici et là :
Reset SMC (encore que je ne sais pas comment vérifier si j'ai bien fait la manipulation)
Reset NVRAM
Mot de passe local, au lieu d'un mot de passe iCloud
Suppression de com.apple.loginwindow.plist

Mais rien n'y fait. De manière aléatoire, mon Macbook présente un écran noir avec juste le curseur de la souris (fonctionnel) à la sortie d'une veille prolongée.

A priori je ne suis pas le seul, quelque soit l'ordi (plusieurs générations de Macbook et même certains iMac), et le système (cela arrivait avant El Capitan). Internet regorge de cas similaires mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution, si ce n'est redémarrer le Mac avec le bouton power longtemps appuyé.

Là je vais tester sans ma souris bluetooth... je vais voir.

Mais si quelqu'un a une piste à proposer ? C'est comme même navrant sur une machine à plus de 2000 euros (c'est un Macbook Pro 2015).


----------



## Daffy44 (26 Avril 2016)

Meme pb sur un mbp 15 8go ssd256 de 2012...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Salut

Avez-vous tenté de désactiver le mode veille "profond" -> copie de la ram sur le SSD ?
Dans le terminal :

*sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 0*
*sudo rm /var/vm/sleepimage*

Attention, si la batterie se vide -> on perd tout (ça ne change rien à la situation actuelle)


----------



## naudar35 (26 Avril 2016)

Salut Jeanjd63.

Merci pour l'info. Je me garde ça pour le prochain test, en attendant de voir si le fait de déconnecter le seul périphérique BT que j'avais change quelquechose ou pas.

Le problème viendrait-il du type de disque installé (SSD) ? Ou bien y-en-a-t-il sur le forum qui ont le même problème avec des disques traditionnels ?


----------



## naudar35 (27 Avril 2016)

Bon, après 2 jours en marche/veilles, le problème est à nouveau survenu.

Avant de tester la désactivation du mode veille profond. Quelle est la différence avec le mode de veille par défaut ? (histoire de comprendre ce que je fais).


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Avril 2016)

naudar35 a dit:


> Bon, après 2 jours en marche/veilles, le problème est à nouveau survenu.
> 
> Avant de tester la désactivation du mode veille profond. Quelle est la différence avec le mode de veille par défaut ? (histoire de comprendre ce que je fais).


La différence est que le contenu de la mémoire ne sera pas sauvegardé sur le disque en cas de problème d'alimentation (batterie vide). 
Cette opération est réversible en cas de soucis :
Que te renvoie un :
*pmset -g*


----------



## naudar35 (3 Mai 2016)

Hello,

J'y ai cru... pendant 3 jours. Et puis, rebelote. Donc la veille profonde n'est pas la cause du problème...


----------



## emma1089 (13 Mai 2016)

Hello
Je reviens sur ce fil que j'avais initié 
Tous les problèmes ont disparu (de mémoire ca a été suite à une maj de l'OS par Apple, probablement en passant sous Capitan)


----------



## naudar35 (6 Juin 2016)

Ben tu as de la chance, moi j'ai toujours ces problèmes.

Je récapitule ce que j'ai fait, glané ici ou là sur le web. A chaque fois j'ai testé individuellement la proposition et laissé tourner le macbook pendant plusieurs jours (ou moins).

Effacer le fichier de préférence suivant:
rm -f /Library/Preferences/com.apple.loginwindow.plist

Mot de passe local pour déverrouiller le Mac (au lieu d’iCloud).

Réinitialisation de la mémoire NVRAM.

Reset SMC. (sauf que là on ne peut pas voir si la commande a abouti).

Désactivation veille profonde (en changeant le hibernatemode).

Désactivation globale du bluetooth. (c'est ce qui a tenu le plus longtemps...).

Aucune de ces solutions n'a fonctionné. Je viens d'avoir un nouveau "plantage". Devant le nombre effarant de commentaires sur le web à propos de ce problème qui touche toutes les versions d'OSX (du moins les récentes) et différents châssis, et qui remontent à plusieurs années pour certains, je me dis que c'est pas demain la veille qu'on aura une solution.

Pour l'instant la seule et unique solution qui fonctionne c'est d'éteindre mon MBP.


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2016)

naudar35 a dit:


> Pour l'instant la seule et unique solution qui fonctionne c'est d'éteindre mon MBP.


Tu as lu la fin de la réponse #48 ?


----------



## naudar35 (6 Juin 2016)

Oui bien sûr, je l'indique dans mon message : désactivation de la veille profonde.


```
Active Profiles:
Battery Power        -1*
AC Power        -1
Currently in use:
standbydelay         10800
standby              1
halfdim              1
hibernatefile        /var/vm/sleepimage
powernap             0
gpuswitch            2
disksleep            10
sleep                1 (sleep prevented by AddressBookSourceSync)
autopoweroffdelay    14400
hibernatemode        0
autopoweroff         1
ttyskeepawake        1
displaysleep         2
acwake               0
lidwake              1
```


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2016)

naudar35 a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, je l'indique dans mon message : désactivation de la veille profonde.


On te demande un retour de cette commande...


jeanjd63 a dit:


> Que te renvoie un :
> *pmset -g*


...en lançant le Terminal, de faire un Copier/Coller en utilisant dans ta réponse le signe + dans un petit carré et de sélectionner Code pour y coller le résultat.


----------



## naudar35 (6 Juin 2016)

Fait dans le message précédent.


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2016)

naudar35 a dit:


> Fait dans le message précédent.


C'est bien, mais après avoir édité ton message, sinon je ne l'aurais pas mentionné.


----------



## naudar35 (22 Juin 2016)

Je viens de créer un nouveau fil de discussion, ce qui me permet d'afficher en première page les différentes pistes glanées ici et là. Cela peut être utile.
http://forums.macg.co/threads/ecran...ille-des-pistes-mais-pas-de-solution.1282375/


----------

